# Interior wood trim



## bb700092 (Jan 8, 2010)

I have the 09SL sedan (CVT) with wood trim. I want to remove the silver plastic at the base of the shifter and cover the entire base with wood. Something like this:




























I have checked the aftermarket wood trim kits and none of them replaces the silver plastic at the shifter base. They come out like this:










Are any of you aware of a kit that will cover the entire shifter base (similar to the Lexus look)?


----------

